# best 3-finger/trigger/lobster mittens?



## alexaverbuch

looking for a pair of quality 3-finger mittens

*requirement:*
* gore-tex-like insert (e.g. hipora) 
* warm in -15c

*preference:*
* genuine gore-tex 
* non-leather
* under-cuff
* good looking/stylish

*found so far:*
* Hestra HCR
* Hestra Army Leather GTX
* Hestra Gauntlet Sr
* Millet Expert GTX
* Outdoor Research Point n' Chute
* Snowlife Easy Rider GTX
* Snowlife Mountaineer GTX
* Marmot Lobster Mitt
* POW Sniper Trigger GTX
* POW Tanto Trigger *(WINNER: with a pair of Ice Breaker 260g Merino Wool liners)*
* Celtek Trippin
* Quiksilver Travis Rice "Square Gloves"

does anyone have experience with these or even better a suggestion for some I haven't listed?


----------



## Nivek

Unless you're somewhere like PNW you dont need to drop for Gore. Hipora breathes better and is plenty waterproof for most conditions. If the Pows have Hipora I'd probably go for that.

Just know that at -15 your hands will stay warm not cause you have bomb ass gloves, but cause the rest of your body is warm and that blood can get to you hands still warm. 

When it gets that cold I just wear mitts with liners. Burton High Fives, so a zipper on the side to get my hands out quick. Warmer than triggers and I can still use my fingers if absolutely necessary. Swany toasters are the same feature and will last you probably forever.


----------



## alexaverbuch

Nivek said:


> you dont need to drop for Gore. Hipora breathes better and is plenty waterproof for most conditions


thanks, was wondering about the quality of Hipora... often Gore Tex "clones" perform differently (worse water resistence, worse/slower breathability, less durable, etc.) and I hadn't heard of Hipora before.

i live in stockholm so -15c/5f is a pretty normal occurrence even in the city (so i know from personal experience that good gloves make a huge difference)


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Nivek said:


> Unless you're somewhere like PNW you dont need to drop for Gore. Hipora breathes better and is plenty waterproof for most conditions. If the Pows have Hipora I'd probably go for that.
> 
> Just know that at -15 your hands will stay warm not cause you have bomb ass gloves, but cause the rest of your body is warm and that blood can get to you hands still warm.
> 
> When it gets that cold I just wear mitts with liners. Burton High Fives, so a zipper on the side to get my hands out quick. Warmer than triggers and I can still use my fingers if absolutely necessary. Swany toasters are the same feature and will last you probably forever.


What's the purpose/advantage of the 3 finger glove? NEver seen anyone use em. 

Nivek what you mean zipper on the side?


----------



## braden717

I have heard great things about these. Pretty cool concept CandyGrind Handbag Mitten


----------



## Triple8Sol

I got a pair of the Pow Tanto this season b/c I found it on sale at SnoCon pre-season, and I needed an underglove. I personally wouldn't buy any of those over gauntlet style ones.

I'm really happy with the decision as it gives me a little extra warmth like a mitten while retaining the dexterity of my trigger finger. They also had that Celtek one which is almost idential in eveyr way, but I chose the Pow as it fit better. So far no problems with waterproofness, but then again I've only used them a dozen times or so. My only complaint is it isn't warm enough on the really cold days, even though I wear a liner gloves (not included). I'd love to try a pair of their Sniper Trigger gloves as I do prefer Gore-tex for our PNW conditions and my sidecountry excursions, so hopefully I can find a good deal somewhere...


----------



## alexaverbuch

Triple8Sol said:


> My only complaint is it isn't warm enough on the really cold days, even though I wear a liner gloves (not included)


what kind of liners do you have?
are they merino wool, and if so what grade (200g/260g/etc)?


----------



## Argo

Level makes a great one....


----------



## Karpediem

If it makes a difference to you, Outdoor Research has a lifetime warranty on theirs...if you ever pop a seam or whatever, they replace them free.


----------



## Leo

I've owned Heli Hestras. Although I'm not a big fan of gauntlets, I really loved those. I actually lost them and of course no one took them to the lost and found as they were really nice gloves. It was a sad, sad day for me.

Anyway, I found they fit under most of my jackets anyway. The had a problem fitting under my Oakley jacket with elastic cuffs. 

The Hestras were durable and warm enough. On colder days, I wore an additional liner under them. The thing is though, you have to take care of them because they are leather. It comes with enough leather treatment to last you a couple seasons.

I can't stress enough how much I loved these gloves. 

To the person above asking for the purpose of a trigger mitt...

It gives you the warmth of a mitt with the dexterity of a glove. The free index finger is helpful. I would buy another Hestra in a heartbeat if it weren't so expensive lol.


----------



## Triple8Sol

alexaverbuch said:


> what kind of liners do you have?
> are they merino wool, and if so what grade (200g/260g/etc)?


Just some kind of poly something. I have a bunch of liners from various gloves I've bought over the years, from Dakine, Burton, Pow, Drop.


----------



## alexaverbuch

Triple8Sol said:


> Just some kind of poly something. I have a bunch of liners from various gloves I've bought over the years, from Dakine, Burton, Pow, Drop.


then a good pair of Merino Wool liners might do the trick for you


----------



## alexaverbuch

Two new questions:

(1) 
Anyone know where online I can find POW Sniper Trigger GTX mitts in Black and Large?
I've Googled and Binged with no success.

(2)
Between the Snipers and the Tantos, which is the warmer/better glove?
It's confusing...

Sniper vs Tanto
Gore-Tex vs Hipora = Sniper wins
Thinsulate vs Primaloft = Tanto wins
PU vs Leather = Tanto wins
$75 vs $70 = Sniper wins (more expensive = better)

Basically, how do these compare?!


----------



## alexaverbuch

Decided to go with the POW Tanto Trigger mitts from here

Partly because the Snipers are very hard to find in Large, and partly because the Tantos have Primaloft insulation, which is apparently better than the Thinsulate in the Snipers


----------



## Triple8Sol

Have you tried on POW gloves before? I've noticed they seem to run a little small so I've had to bump up a size on my POW gloves/mittens over what I'd usually get with a Dakine/Burton/Drop glove.


----------



## alexaverbuch

Triple8Sol said:


> Have you tried on POW gloves before? I've noticed they seem to run a little small so I've had to bump up a size on my POW gloves/mittens over what I'd usually get with a Dakine/Burton/Drop glove.


the gloves arrived today.

they look and feel really good, but like you and others have suggested they do run a bit small.

when I measured my hands I was 21.5cm right between Medium and Large according to the POW sizing guide. I ordered Large... I'm glad I did, because they fit perfectly... Medium would definitely have been too small for me.

i haven't tried them on with liners yet... hopefully they still fit alright


----------

